# South Dakota pheasant hunt



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Can anybody reccomend a good outfitter in South Dakota for pheasants. Thanks


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Uguide.com. we hunted a families land in miller south dakota, about an hour from mitchell. Found them through thr uguide website

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.ultimatepheasanthunting.com/forum/------check this out, a lot of good info and Uguide owner is a frequent contributor.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

iggyfly said:


> Uguide.com. we hunted a families land in miller south dakota, about an hour from mitchell. Found them through thr uguide website
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh ya, some of the most unreal pheasant hunting I've ever done. Birds everywhere. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks. I'll check them out


----------

